# Anschlussplan bzw. Datenblatt über Analogbaugruppe Siemens SM 331 6ES7 331- 7KB02-0AB



## pghafori (25 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich versuche momentan für ein Technikerprojekt Schaltpläne mit Eplan zu erstellen. Habe nun das Problem, dass ich keine Makros für eine S7 Analogbaugruppe (SM 331 6ES7 331- 7KB02-0AB0) habe. Ich würde gerne die Baugruppe selbst zeichnen und benötige daher dringend einen Anschlussplan oder ähnliches....wäre sehr dankbar falls jemand mir da weiter helfen könnte.

Beste Grüße
Peji


----------



## dalbi (25 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

SIMATIC S7-300 Automatisierungssystem S7-300 Baugruppendaten

Seite 306

Gruss Daniel


----------



## pghafori (25 Oktober 2009)

Dankeschön! Auf Seite 329 ist genau das was ich gesucht habe....Vielen Dank!

Beste Grüße
Peji


----------

